
YouTube Taking Down Gambling Related Channels - Webzcas
https://www.onlinecasinoreviewer.com/igaming-news/youtube-banning-slot-streaming-sites/
======
Webzcas
YouTube are actively taking down channels which stream the playing of slot
machines online for real money. In addition just last week they suspended the
popular slots channel Dunover Slots.

I interviewed Dunover on Skype earlier in the week. Needless to say the
comments on the video we uploaded of the interview has everyone divided.

